# How to break throught competition ?



## Noxx (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello my friends.
I called a few recycling companies around Quebec today. They all sell their scrap electronic to someone in Montreal. This guy is buying scrap even 200 km away ! The thing is, I think he is offering them good prices. He really has the monopoly.

You guys who have or had a recycling business, is there a way to make my place in this business ? Should I contact him, or something ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 10, 2007)

Noxx

We've run into the same problem in the Austin, Texas area. Even the goodwills are under "contract". If that's the problem inquire as to when the contract expires and place a bid yourself.
Online there's a site- www.craigslist.com there is one in Quebec. The ads are free and run for 45 days at a time. I see monitors & T.V.s in their free stuff section daily. Offer to pick up old computers to be disposed of properly- you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Thanks for all your hard work,
Wayne


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 10, 2007)

I get alot of stuff through craigslist also, just post what you want in the wanted section, I get computers and Hammond organs for free, and have sold a bunch of car parts and a few cars there with the listing being free also. Just don't put you phone # or info, let the people answer you through
craigslist to keep some privacy.
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, I'll give it a try. Thanks

But I'm pretty sure they are not in contract. But I may consider making one if I can get it.

I'll call tomorrow to see how much he is offering.

Thanks


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 10, 2007)

Noxx
In Austin, the city has a hazardous material recycling program old paint, batteries, roach spray, old computers etc., waste like we generate, to keep it out of the landfill.The service is free and they have to sell the electronic scrap to someone! Hope your community has a simular program.

Wayne


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 12, 2007)

Jim
I listened to you about hammond organs, ran a listing that evening! Got a response the next day. Ian McLagan emailed us about giving us one. I did'nt recognize the name. My wife just about died! He was a keyboardist for Small Faces and the Faces & Rolling Stones!
Supposed to pick it up saturday!
You sir, are way cool !!!
Thank You,
Wayne


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 12, 2007)

O.K. It's not gold that i have the background in but recycling is basically the same across the board when it come to supply issues.

This is one lesson that i learned early in my ventures.
Don't try and sell the product, service, or the idea to the customer.
If they need any of these, chances are they already know when to find them. After all they have been in business this long without you. Why should they need you now ? What i am trying to say is your product or service is no different that that of the next man.

So where do you find the entry point. Sell Yourself, First. Then the rest is just gravy. How ? Personality first. Be the one they like. I have scored more business this way. Even over profit.

If the customer don't like you for any reason, this could be bad. I use to spot and qualify potential clients and have actually sent another person to make the sale why ? Because even though i was the better salesman, i knew their was a better chance that they might close the deal quicker than i could. 

Then trust. Don't let the client pick up on any little bullshit or it will put doubt in their minds. Be honest. Approach them with a hat in the hand approach. If they can't help you, Leave them as an future potential client. 
Tell them what you are doing and let them try and help you. People are more out to help the little guy. Especially when not to long ago they were the little guy. 

Peak their interests. Let them feel like they are participating
not just having some sales pitch thrown at them. It's all about playing on emotions basically. Human emotions are a strong marketing technique.

As you have noticed i never shut up. This is bad. I have to throttle myself sometimes. You can talk yourself right out of a sale. Say a few words and then let them talk ( you learn more ). Reply with words like. 
Yes sir, i agree. 
yes sir, I understand exactly what you are saying.
exactly, Thanks, 
I'm sorry for the trouble.
Reaffirm everything they say. Make them think they have control of the situation.
Make them feel bad for not helping poor little old you.

Ask if they know anyone that can help or can you point me in the right direction. If they give you a lead. Call that lead up and say.
Hey look I'm sorry to bother you , I just spoke to Joe dirt over at such and such and they said you might be able to help.

Two things you just did. One you ask for their help. Two, you made reference to somebody they know. During the conservation say , yeah i talked ( Mention a third party they might know, Someone from one of your other contacts in that town )

Your marketing has to be unique. Each person has some type of special skills. If you have it, given time it will be discovered. Like me, I can't sell shit over the phone, But let me have that same person face to face ? Well then i can see body gestures and see examples of your personality.
Chances are you just bought something you didn't really want or need.
Make them think they want or need it. I could sell grass to a billy goat. lol

Always think outside the box. If everybody else is in the same market,
find the back door. Look in new places for source material.
Some may call these techniques Psychology, Other might call them manipulations. Call them what you may, But the name of the game is business. Not Hi Ho Cherry Oh :shock: 

Be like the Highlander. In the end their can be only one.
If i missed something I'm sorry. I'm wondering again. :wink: 
Maybe something helps.

Ralph


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 12, 2007)

You guys who have or had a recycling business, is there a way to make my place in this business ? Should I contact him, or something ? 

I would wait till he found out about me. If he is that strong in the market
i would think that any help he might be willing to offer could only be in his favor. Plus you have announced yourself to a Competitor. It's like giving away a attack plan prematurely. In some instances and markets the big boys will drive you out. By the time he will eventually perceive you as a threat. It will be to late. The old Trojan horse . 
The contacts you are making should be feeding you information about the market as you have stated. Use this info to form the overall market picture. Well laid plan of attack.

Want some good information ? Find your competitors enemies.
Pissed off people or customers will give you a lot of insight.

Ralph


----------



## Noxx (Jun 12, 2007)

VERY interesting, thank you very much !


----------



## Charlena (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess I see now why I can't seem to make it in this biz...

Im far too honest and open

Flip it...Im not changing, not for one second not for any amount of money. I'LL change the rules first. I'll make my way work for me.

Selling ice cream to eskimos never has appealed to me. I'd rather sell them warm cute lil booties or something. I love being liked though...it's a horrible addiction. 

Betcha can't sell me nuthin Ralph


----------



## Charlena (Jun 12, 2007)

Very good suggestion !!
Yes I have been using CL since they opened the Los Angeles board. Hell I have even taken part in some of the landmark changes in it since it opened  People there just adore me...(snikker snikker)

I agree you should post in the wanted section where you are there Noxx. It's very flooded here with people seeking old technology but it may be new there.
Good luck cutie. 



jimdoc said:


> I get alot of stuff through craigslist also, just post what you want in the wanted section, I get computers and Hammond organs for free, and have sold a bunch of car parts and a few cars there with the listing being free also. Just don't put you phone # or info, let the people answer you through
> craigslist to keep some privacy.
> Jim


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 12, 2007)

I had forgotten my wife has had a 32yr friendship with a Mr Klechka who has been in the piano business for 40yrs! Try piano shops for scrap! The broken ivory keys have value for scrimshaw technique, thats engraving sailing ships, whales etc. on the cabochons you can cut out of them! Trade your keys for stuff you want at gem shows.

Wayne


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 15, 2007)

Noxx

Check out www.recycle.net wanted/available section on computers/elect. scrap. I could'nt possibly buy it all if I tried, here it is. Sometimes hard to get responce but gives you a great idea of what to look for.

Wayne


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 15, 2007)

noxx

Try this instead www.recycle.net/exchange/ 
then scroll down to computer/telecommunication, look at wanted available.

Wayne


----------



## Charlena (Jun 15, 2007)

They make me subscribe in order to contact the ad placed there...so I refused to use them 
Hope you have better luck...




austexjwlry said:


> noxx
> 
> Try this instead www.recycle.net/exchange/
> then scroll down to computer/telecommunication, look at wanted available.
> ...


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 15, 2007)

Charlena

If you see a business in their listings in your area ,look in the yellow pages etc. for same business or type of business to buy from, I located one that way. I have only recieved one response from this site so far, from the available section. 

Wayne


----------



## lmills148 (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?Type=SALE%2CAGENT%2CMISC&SearchText=computer+scrap

this is another source like recycle.net but you can actually get contact info here without$$


This one is an auction every now and then something good comes up. I once seen 3500 sticks of various ram nonworking sell for $200

http://www.liquidation.com/list/c1002/cta/1.html

Although I have yet to actually purchase anything from a broker (like someone you may find on recycle.net), the contacts I have made have brought me to the conclusion that this is only profitable when buying 40k lbs or more. At that point logistics become a nightmare.
I am certain I am not the first one to figure this out. After all, I'm not the only one with a search engine.


I am wondering how we can help each other. Imagine that. A few hundred people (or more) around the country (and Canada) with similar interest and, goals helping each other.

huge purchasing power, geographic diversity

just a thought

edited to add another thought:

If we have a common source in a demand driven market such as this we are competeing and therefore drive prices up. Earlier in this tread I think someone asked how do you compete with the giants. well ... what advantage do we have? 

I could use some help on this thought or, tell me I am going in the wrong direction and correct me.


----------



## Charlena (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW Cool idea Thanks hun!





austexjwlry said:


> Charlena
> 
> If you see a business in their listings in your area ,look in the yellow pages etc. for same business or type of business to buy from, I located one that way. I have only recieved one response from this site so far, from the available section.
> 
> Wayne


----------



## Charlena (Jun 16, 2007)

wussa matta Ralphie?
:?: 







aflacglobal said:


>


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 16, 2007)

They make me subscribe in order to contact the ad placed there...so I refused to use them :shock: 



   



:roll:


----------



## Charlena (Jun 16, 2007)

and then they charge the vendor too?
Seems a bit greedy to me...im cheap


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim 

Here it is, our first organ! It was much heavier than expected and everthing works except its not quite as loud as it should be. Missing a few 
plastic keys. You sure do give good advice!

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 16, 2007)

Wayne,
Are you keeping it or scrapping it? What model is it?
If you are scrapping it and have any questions let me
know. And if you are keeping it I may have some keys
that will replace the broken ones, depending on what 
model it is. I just trashed a bunch though.
Jim


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 16, 2007)

Imills148

Thank you for the web sites. I'm just not sure what to do with 1,1000 golf clubs! I'll try for some of that salvage though!
Locally here in Austin a small computer retailer "Computers for Kids" that also does repairs and sells used equipment,he asked me if I'd consider refineing some scrap for him a little over a year ago. Using his storage area. his scrap, he would pay for supplies etc. He thought I could possibly train some workers and supervise operations. 
The reason I mention this is there seems to be a few simular opportunities around. He was considering the values from his scrap as a possible source of retirement funds etc.. He does'nt trust large refiners! 
He had no idea of values etc.. so was hesitant to sell scrap.When I started to break it down the best I could , he was'nt willing to believe how little his scrap was actually worth! I refered him to a refiner in Florida I had seen online that required at least 5000lbs of scrap and stated settelment on everything including bace metals. I'm not sure how it worked out. He had 3- 40ft containers full.
Now that I have more experiance, I'd consider this type of arrangement.
This gentleman also suggested we set up a camera to make sure workers did'nt steal his gold. I really like an inhouse refining idea at customers place of business,it would have many benefits!

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim 

Its a 1973 H-382 -H series thats all I know so far. One neighbor whom is a keyboardist saw it and stated she would cry if I scrapped it! She's a U.T. student, theres no way she could fix it. She just bought a full sized piano, so she really was'nt interested.
I had emailed Mr McLagan about possible historical value, sentimental value etc. before I ever saw it. He said it was scrap, called it the Beast.
To me its way too nice to scrap, I have a teacher living next door, she might know best way to possibly locate a deserving student that could'nt afford one. Will check with wifes friend in Bryan about volume soft tab, when you push up hard on it the sound is much louder.The speakers are kind of scratchy. If its costs to much to fix, I'd have to sell.Thanks for the offer! Will sort it out and get back to you!

Thanks again
Wayne


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 16, 2007)

Aflacglobal

Went to recyclers.net/exchange/
go to view listings for computer scrap
enter email address
send message

We recieved one reply, no others yet. I did'nt have to run an add, just sent emails. I looked back at reply. The reply was that their ad should have been in wanted section.
This site does'nt work for us either!

Wayne


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 16, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I already have an account from my scrap days.

I never much liked it then. Could not get any real business going on their site.

Ralph


----------



## Charlena (Jun 17, 2007)

for wanted and for sale from people in a network called "tradeloop.com"
just go to the site and set up how you want to view the ads...It may have changed some since i signed up a couple years ago. but has only grown. 
sorta like alibaba but with more US members than over at ali.


----------

